# Blood Result Advice



## SSTC (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Guys

After a little advice, just had blood test results today I am 4 weeks in on 12 week blast of 300 Test 225 Deca E3Days 50mg Dbol ED (will drop dbol after 6 weeks) . I will attach results as I am concerned they are a little extreme and perhaps I need to lower dose? I have been cruising on 250mg -300mg test a week for many years and constantly training, this is first blast in 12 months. Not seen much physical change yet I expect that in weeks 5-12. I am 35yo 5ft 7, 12.5st 13% bf 5 day training well above average fitness/physic. Blood was taken 24hrs after shot. Thanks in advance for any advice on my blood levels.

View attachment IMG_1437.PNG


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Everything looks great except e2 is a little high...

If you are usingan ai id up the dose, and if you arnt running on id add one in like aromasin or adex bring back into range

Apart from that looks good


----------



## SSTC (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the response, not running any AI currently, my e2 has on prior blasts stayed in range, what sort of dosage and timescale would you recommend to bring it down?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SSTC said:


> Thanks for the response, not running any AI currently, my e2 has on prior blasts stayed in range, what sort of dosage and timescale would you recommend to bring it down?


 Is this the first time bloods have shown them to be elevated or are you just assuming they have stayed in range on previous blasts?

Id say start at the low end, with aromasin 12.5 mg or if adex 0.5g e3d for a week or so then get checked again then you can adjust either to eod

By the looks of things its not to far out of range so it shouldnt take too long to get it back

Say when i used 750mg test and 400mg eq i used 12.5 mg of aromasin every day and it kept it in range, but everyone is diff so that may be too little or too much, esp as you are using dbol...that will raise e2 aswell just have to go off bloods. Once you find the sweet spot you will have to carry on taking it through the cycle, if you stop so soon and carry on with the blast it will raise again so best to keep it in range the whole blast

Sorry to waffle on mate but thats the ins and outs of it


----------



## SSTC (Jul 19, 2017)

my e2 stayed in range on my last blast of the same doseage but I was using a different lab and my testosterone results were not as high either (same quantities of gear) I'm guessing the new stuff is stronger and so everything is elevated this time including e2 will look to get some ai on the go, I drop the dbol next week too which should help although I haven't had the normal blow up on these dbol from new lab, I'm feeling the injectables are good as levels show and starting to feel it all coming in now but I don't seem to have gained any physical results from the dbol this time after 5 weeks of use?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you've been cruising on 200mg-300mg test per week for years I'd be curious to see your RBC, HCT levels


----------



## SSTC (Jul 19, 2017)

These results were from march 2016 for RBC and HCT as you can see they are in range at that point this was cruising at 250pw test e. (Which I have been for years) I actually had those bloods done because I had been using a new lab for 6 weeks (shree venkatesh) and felt it was underdosed.. my testosterone in that test was 35.5 nmol/l of which I would have expected higher at that dose so switched out lab. Will run some more bloods at the end of this blast and again 8 weeks later so I can monitor it all
View attachment IMG_1473.PNG


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

SSTC said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> After a little advice, just had blood test results today I am 4 weeks in on 12 week blast of 300 Test 225 Deca E3Days 50mg Dbol ED (will drop dbol after 6 weeks) . I will attach results as I am concerned they are a little extreme and perhaps I need to lower dose? I have been cruising on 250mg -300mg test a week for many years and constantly training, this is first blast in 12 months. Not seen much physical change yet I expect that in weeks 5-12. I am 35yo 5ft 7, 12.5st 13% bf 5 day training well above average fitness/physic. Blood was taken 24hrs after shot. Thanks in advance for any advice on my blood levels.
> 
> View attachment 143980


 Hi Bro,

What test was this?


----------



## SSTC (Jul 19, 2017)

Medichecks.com ?


----------

